# [SOLVED] Crysis game sound



## sarge03 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hello, 
I've recently installed the original Crysis game on my pc since I upgraded my GPU to a Galaxy GTX 460. When i play crisis, the sound is distorted or garbled. I reinstalled it and downloaded patches 1.1, 1.2, and 1.21 hotfix and the sound went away, but the sound somehow started again recently. I have updated the sound drivers for my realtek high definition on board sound. I also have the latest GPU driver and MOB drivers as well. It only happens when i play this game, every other game sounds perfectly fine. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Crysis game sound*

try ramping down hardware acceleration one tick.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Crysis game sound*

in Vista there is no option to reduce the hardware acceleration, instead you can set the default format to the lowest and see if it helps
go to Control Panel -> Sound
right click "Speakers " and choose properties -> Advanced
set the default format to 16 bit 44100 CD Quality


----------



## sarge03 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Crysis game sound*

Ok, i changed the settings to 16 bit 44100 CD Quality as you stated, it seemed to work but after 1 day it came back again. It sounds like static in a way and is very annoying. Any other suggestions?


----------



## ZOMBE (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: Crysis game sound*

This seems to be a very common problem with Crysis. There has been many solutions people have tried. Updating windows seemed to fix the problem for some. This was found on inCrysis's forum on how this fellow member fixed his problem. He wrote a little step by step guide on what you can do to try to resolve your problem.

"Before people are giving up completely on the game because of stuttering sound, please try to make a "system.cfg" file and place it in the Crysis folder. I had bad stuttering as well in the beginning but haven't heard from it since I added sound tweaks to my tweak cfg file. It may be worth a try if people have given up on the game completely.

open notepad and add this:

sys_budget_sysmem = 2048

--- sound ---
sys_budget_soundchannels = 32
s_SpeakerConfig = 0
s_FormatSampleRate = 48000
s_FormatType = 3

------ END here ----

sys_budget_sysmem = 2048 <- this number has to be the amount of RAM on your PC

sys_budget_soundchannels = 32 <- this one made the big difference for me. Keep it on 32

s_SpeakerConfig = 0 <- this tells Crysis to use windows speaker setup. Keep it at "0"

s_FormatSampleRate = 48000 <- this is the Hz of the sounds, can be changed to 44100 if needed.

s_FormatType = 3 The type of codec format for the sounds, leave it at 3

If you try this out and it works, PLEASE come and report back, so other people will know and be able to benefit from it!


To make a system.cfg (from Tweakguides):

This file doesn't exist by default, so you need to create it by going to your \Program Files\Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis directory (or the place where you chose to install Crysis), right-clicking on an empty spot and selecting 'New>Text Document'. Then rename this .txt file to System.cfg (not System.cfg.txt). By default Crysis looks for the presence of this file each time it starts, and if the file exists and contains valid commands, they will be automatically executed as the game loads up. As such, this file is the perfect place to store most of the commands you wish to apply to Crysis at startup, particularly low-level engine commands." 

Please let me know if this helped.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Crysis game sound*

you can always try to update your sound card drivers to the latest
also set the sound option a bit higher than CD quality and see if that still works


----------

